# This has been the most difficult morning



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

I have had to do the hardest thing this morning.

My mother called me this morning about her 15 year old chihuahua Skeeter. She said that he was having trouble taking breaths and hasn't urinated in 2 days except for dribbles of blood.

Skeeter has numerous tumors all over his poor little body and cateracts over his eyes and can barely walk. In fact, when he goes to poo... he can't even get in the position to take care of business because his little hips are so bad.

She was crying so hard... asking me if I could take him to the doctor for her. Skeeter has been like this for the last few years, and the last few months has been having seizures. Then last week, he has just been moaning. I told my mother that I would take him for her.. but I asked her if she was prepared for what the vet would say... she said she was not prepared to hear it.. but would accept it.

This little dog has been her constant companion for the last 15 years.. he was just such a special, smart, adorable and loving little man. He also knew how to spell...  All you had to do was spell 'bath' and he would start growling and barking in protest at you... On his birthdays, he always got Mountain Dew as a treat.. he LOVED to do the Dew! When he begged... he always sat on his hind legs.. raised his front paws together (as if he were praying) and move them up and down to beg for whatever food you had in your hand. He also loved his heating pad and my old childhood fuzzy housecoat.

In fact, I have had to bury him with his favorite housecoat.

The Vet said that there was nothing he could do to help Skeeter... and my mother said that I should go ahead and have him put to sleep.

I have never had to do this before... I have never had to bury a pet myself.. I have never held a pet that their spirit was no longer there.. this has just killed me today.. but I know she couldn't do it and I love my mother so much that I would do anything for her to help her.

I loved that little dog.. just like he was my brother.. he was a part of my life too.. He brought so much joy to our lives.

I held him while the vet was administering. I didn't want him to be scared and feel he was alone with strangers.. had I known... oh God.. had I known how hard that would be... I don't know what I thought, 'being put to sleep' meant... I thought that they really went to sleep.. I didn't realize that they gasp.. I feel so horrible. I cried.. and cried.. and am still crying.. I just keep thinking about his sweet little face.

I've never held a pet that was gone before... I had not prepared myself... and then to call my mother to tell him was gone was just as hard.

Please pray for my mothers broken heart.. that sweet little dog has been her world.

Before I took Skeeter to the vet, I took some pictures for her. Wasn't he just handsome???

Thank you for letting me share.

xox
Talli

[attachment=46982:sk1.jpg]

[attachment=46983:sk2.jpg]


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm so sorry for you and your mother.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

thank you for beeing with skeeter in his last moments, that must have been very comforting for him. 
I am very sorry for yor other and you. so much love and so much pain at the same moment.

I hope you will feel better soon, and so your mother. she must be heartbroken loosing her best pal.

you were very strong today, and gave skeeter his last present her on earth. beeing with him and loving him.
RIP little man.

:grouphug:


QUOTE


> Heaven's Doggy-Door
> 
> My best friend closed his eyes last night,
> As his head was in my hand.
> ...


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

i am so sorry... i cant even start to imagine how difficult it was for you and your mother and you are just so brave. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

I am so sorry and know how hard this whole day will be. You did the right thing and you were there with Skeeter and he left in peace.
Hugs for you.

Marsha


----------



## bluesyinpa (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry. :grouphug: To you and your mom.

Rita


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I am so sorry for you and your Mom. :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Bless you, that was a very hard post to read. You were a good daughter, I read the love between you and your Mother. You were a good "sister" to your Mother's pet and you stayed there until the end. He looked so sweet but I saw the dullness in his eyes and the cloudiness, just like my little yorkie, and I understand. It is sooo hard to have to put your baby down, when you have had years and years of being together. My heart breaks for both you and your Mother. I will keep you both in my prayers~~~~ rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: I am so so sorry. You both did the right thing for him.
Sending love and prayers to you both :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my goodness. That was a hard post to read so I can't even imagine how hard it was to live it. I'm so very sorry for you and your mother. You did the most loving thing you could have done, both for your mom and sweet Skeeter. And yes, he was a very handsome little man. Hugs to you and your mom. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Prayers for you and your mom during this sad time.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry. :crying: You did the right thing for little Skeeter.You were there for him when he needed you most & for your mom too. I know how awfully heartbreaking it is to have to go through that,I've been there. It's the last gift of love we can do for our beloved furbabies. R.I.P little Skeeter. Warm hugs to you & your mom.I hope your grief is sprinkled with happy memories of Skeeter & the joy of having had him in your lives.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry...I will keep you and your mother in my prayers.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so sorry, hugs and prayers for you and your mom.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm so sorry :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about little Skeeter, he was indeed a very handsome boy. Reading this put me into tears as it brought back the memories of when we had to have our yorkie put to sleep, she was my best friend through my childhood and I did the same thing as you and wanted to hold her so she didn't feel alone. It breaks my heart to read stories like this, you, your mom and Skeeter (rip) are in my thoughts.


----------



## MySweetBella (Nov 14, 2008)

I am so sorry for you and your mothers loss..... You will be in my thoughts and prayers.....

Be Happy in Heaven little precious Skeeter man!!!


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. I, too, have had to hold a beloved pet in that manner, and it is truly one of the kindest, yet hardest, things a person ever has to do. Hugs to you and your mom. You're a good daughter. :wub: 

Have fun playing at the bridge, sweet little Skeeter!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Bless you. I am so sorry


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

I am so very sorry..I know how hard it is.....you and your mom will be in my thoughts and prayers :crying: :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am so sorry.

Bless you for being there for both your mother and Skeeter. You are a wonderful daughter. And, you were a wonderful sister to Skeeter.

Although spending your last moments holding Skeeter was very painful and sad, you did the right thing. 

Both my husband and I read your story with tears in our eyes.

And, yes, you are right ... Skeeter was very handsome. :wub: 

Your mother and you will be in my prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Dearest Talli....I am so very sorry for your and your's Mother's loss. Skeeter sounds like he was an amazing dog. You are so brave and loving to be there for Skeeter especially b/c your Mother couldn't be. I just know that Skeeter felt no fear of crossing over to the Bridge b/c he was in your arms. I know the pain of losing a pet and having them drift away in your arms. It is the hardest thing to go thru, but at the same time a beautiful thing....to be able to comfort and hug them in their last moments on earth is the greatest gift we can give our babies after they have given us a lifetime of unconditional love. Be strong Talli....my heart goes out to you and your Mother at this very difficult time. :grouphug:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh Talli, I am so sorry.... :smcry: You and your mom are in my thoughts and prayers. Skeeter is in a better place and he's with friends. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I wish I had some words to share to help. I just wanted to let you know that I do understand. The first time I held one of my dogs, Clancy, as she was put to sleep, I was shocked at how it felt to feel the life go out of her. 

I just lost my precious Cameo on Saturday. She didn't die in my arms as she was still in oxygen struggling to breath, but I don't think it gets any easier. In fact, it seems like it gets harder each time. 

But one thing you were doing in your post helps, that is remember all the lovely little details that make these precious spirits so unique. I love that Skeeter loved the Dew. That rainbow bridge is a special place with all these pure sweet souls. Do you think he has all the Dew he could want there now? 

May he rest in peace and may you find comfort in your treasured memories.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so sorry for both you and your mum, Skeeter sure was a handsome little man :wub: 
You did the most loving thing possible for him though, he is now running free of pain at the bridge with all his little angel friends.

I will keep you and your mum in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: 

RIP little Skeeter.


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

I'm so sorry for you and your mother's loss of little Skeeter. Bless his little heart, what a cutie he was. Do you know what a wonderful thing you did by holding him in your arms as he made his journey to the Bridge? He wasn't alone, and you spared your mother. I know how hard it was. You're a good daughter, and a good sister to Skeeter. Rest in peace sweet Skeeter.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:grouphug: He sounds like a very wonderful liitle friend to have had for so long. I am so glad you were there for him amd your mom.
Please tell your mom that all of your SM friends are thinking of her. :grouphug:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Skeeter sounds like one-of-a-kind! And he was so handsome! I'm so sorry for you and your mother, but he's in a much better place and you were so right to be with him until the end. I can't imagine how hard it was for you. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your mom.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so sorry :grouphug:


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

My condolences to you and your mom. ((hugs))


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I am so sorry :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: 

What a handsome baby boy he was. Oh his precious face.

Bless you for being there for Skeeter and your Mom...you did the most loving thing.


QUOTE (MaxxandSophia'sMommy @ Jan 16 2009, 11:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707361


> I have had to do the hardest thing this morning.
> 
> My mother called me this morning about her 15 year old chihuahua Skeeter. She said that he was having trouble taking breaths and hasn't urinated in 2 days except for dribbles of blood.
> 
> ...


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss, sending many hugs to you and your mother :grouphug: :grouphug: He was such a cutie, what a precious face :wub: Rest in Peace sweet Skeeter :heart:


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

this reminds me of the movie Marly and Me....


 i hope that you and your mom just now fill your hearts with memories of Skeeter instead of thinking about him being gone... he is only gone until you stop keeping him in your memory and heart. 



my girls send u kisses and hugs :grouphug:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Talli, I can only reiterate what everyone has already said about how much it meant for Skeeter that you were there for him, and for your Mom. I too, thought being put to sleep would not be a bad experience for a pet. I don't know if it depends on the skill level of the vet or the meds that are used but it wasn't something that was gentle for my 16 year old poodle many years ago. I will always be there for my babies when the time comes but when it does, I sure hope to do whatever I can to make sure their trip is a painless one, at least for them if not for me.

Debbie


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Ohh I feel for your's and your Mother's broken hearts. Thank goodness you were strong enough to help Skeeter when he needed you the most. I hope you can move forward swiftly and then only recall wonderful sweet memories of Skeeter.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I know that was heartbreaking and it will be hard for a long time to come. He was a handsome little guy and it sounds like he was really a sweetheart. 
I'll send good thoughts and prayers for you and your mom.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh Talli, your post broke my heart :smcry: , because it reminded me of when I had to have Eloise put to sleep last year, and reminded me how painful it is to lose your best friend, no matter what age or medical condition. I'm sure Skeeter knew it was time for him to go to the Bridge and 
was grateful to you for helping him and loving him until his last seconds of life. He was a darling little guy, and I know you and your mother will
miss him very much, but remember all the happy times, and remember that you both gave him a good life and the kindest possible death.
:grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

iam so sorry :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. It was a wonderful thing you did for your mother and your beloved pet.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I have never felt the loss of a pet (I was raised without them) so I can't even begin to imagine the pain your family is feeling. God bless the both of you for being able to care so long for Skeeter despite his failing health. :grouphug: Your post brought tears to my eyes as did the poem heini's mom posted. :smcry: 

In time I am sure you will heal and you will be left with nothing but wonderful memories and stories from the good old days when Skeeter was there.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, Talli, I am so, so sorry. :smcry: I can imagine how extremely hard that was for you. Bless you for being so strong for your mom. My heart breaks for both of you, and I will most definitely be keeping you and your mom in my prayers.

God bless you both. :grouphug: 

Rest in peace, sweet Skeeter. What a precious boy you were. :heart:


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind words and poems and to Becky (Heini's Mom) for the beautiful picture and poem that she sent to me. We really do appreciate the prayers, thoughts and well wishes.. We need them. You ALL are a precious break from our real worlds.. to know that we can turn to our computers for compassion from real friends who care. Thank you all so much!


God bless you all, 

Talli
xox


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I am so sorry for your moms loss. :bysmilie: My deep condolences to your mom, you and your family. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Talli,
You're true blue. Such a great daughter. So sad your Mom lost her boy, but, she has her best girl. Take care, honey.
xoxoxox


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry, I've 'been-there' and it is never ever an easy thing to do... but know Skeeter wet on his journey, comforted and surrounded by your love. 


PET'S PRAYER

If it should be,
that I grow frail and weak,
And pain should keep me from my sleep,
Then, you must do what must be done,
For this, the last battle, can't be won.
You will be sad, I understand,
Don't let your grief then stay your hand,
For this day, more than the rest,
Your love and friendship stand the test. 

We've had so many happy years,
What is to come can hold no fears,
You'd not want me to suffer, so,
When the time comes, please let me go. 

Take me where my needs they'll tend,
Only, stay with me to the end,
And hold me firm and speak to me,
Until my eyes no longer see. 

I know, in time you will see,
It is a kindness you do to me,
Although my tail its last has waved,
From pain and suffering I've been saved. 

Don't grieve it should be you,
Who decides this thing to do,
We've been so close, we two, these years,
Don't let your heart hold any tears. 

Smile, for we walked together,
For a little while. 

Anonymous


----------

